# Diablo Sandpaper....



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

well....


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Did you happen to see any peel and stick 6"?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WildWill said:


> Did you happen to see any peel and stick 6"?


I did notice there was 6", but I was with a hungry G/F and she was not in the mood for me to check everything out...:laughing:

I have been using the Black UltraPower Gator stuff from Lowes, I buy it in the 40 pack bulk for $20. I have been happy with it. It's made with a heavy backing so the disc outlasts the abrasive unlike the norton stuff.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I was just there today getting the adjustable horses and the construction calc, wife was giving me the evil eye as was. Most likely best that I didn't go a a sandpaper buying spree too.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WildWill said:


> I was just there today getting the adjustable horses and the construction calc, wife was giving me the evil eye as was. Most likely best that I didn't go a a sandpaper buying spree too.


What calc did you get. I have the CM Pro 5

http://www.amazon.com/Calculated-In...3RGQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1318643652&sr=8-2

Its the best IMO, The ability to get the Miter/bevel settings by just entering the crown spring angle and the corner angle is PRICELESS. 

I can spring crown at whatever angle I want and I will always have the ability to cut it without needing a crown chart.

Was talking to my G/F about girls shopping and she summed it up in a way no one else ever had. Girls go and try on cloths and browse around stores just to look at things the same way I have to look at, touch, feel and play with everything in tool/hardware/supply stores reguardless if I plan on buying it or not. I find it easier to tolorate the long shopping trips now...


They also had the Diablo stuff in grinding discs and god knows what else b/c I spend less then 10 seconds looking at the stuff....I could have wasted 5 min of my life right there trying to figure out what the stuff was, if it was better or just funny colored sandpaper.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I got the CM5 but not the pro version, dunno yet if it does miter/bevel calcs, gotta read the manual this weekend. I do have a bosch digital angle finder for that stuff though although I think I'd be faster with the calc as I have the older version of the bosch and the spring angle has to be set every time.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Do you have a smart phone?


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Do you have a smart phone?


I don't, I'm trying to avoid the monthly data plan.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Curious then, what's your monthly cell phone bill?


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

This is everything I think. Verzion is the only game in town here.



> NATIONWIDE TALK FS 700
> $45.00/mo
> 
> 
> ...


Also it seems as though I have data but it's set to pay as you go.

I am also due for a new phone but I have been holding out.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hmmm

I have:
Unlimited mobile to mobile
7PM-7AM unlimited land line
7AM-7PM 1500 minutes land line
Unlimited text
Unlimited data; no data cap, no throttling
500 minutes roam phone
200MB roam data

$52/month

Sorry to hijack the sandpaper thread but my point is I have a construction calculator on my phone.

I don't really use sandpaper. Maybe buy 1 pack per year but I like Diablo blades enough that I'd try it.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd like to get a smart phone at some point. I'll have to see if I can get a deal. Which service provider are you with?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sprint


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the packaging for the diablo discs looks almost identical to "gator" sanding discs that rona sells. just recently started using them as their cheaper than north discs that hd sells


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> I did notice there was 6", but I was with a hungry G/F and she was not in the mood for me to check everything out...:laughing:
> 
> I have been using the Black UltraPower Gator stuff from Lowes, I buy it in the 40 pack bulk for $20. I have been happy with it. It's made with a heavy backing so the disc outlasts the abrasive unlike the norton stuff.


If your G/F is anything like my wife whens she's hungry then its best to do what she says and not say anything to her until she gets some food lol


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> If your G/F is anything like my wife whens she's hungry then its best to do what she says and not say anything to her until she gets some food lol



I got my 1/4" dowels and we went to Applebee's across the street:laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i did the tool store thing with a ex once, only had to run in for 5 minutes to pick some somthing small like a fresh spade bit or something... she wasnt amused even though i took her clothes shopping for like 4 hrs the day before....

we just cant win


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> i did the tool store thing with a ex once, only had to run in for 5 minutes to pick some somthing small like a fresh spade bit or something... she wasnt amused even though i took her clothes shopping for like 4 hrs the day before....
> 
> we just cant win


My wife jumped right in there and carried the saw horses out for me as I had my hands full with other junk. Of course I had just bought her a nice lunch about a half hour before. :thumbup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ill have to remember the food thing,, i bought her a pair of shoes and a bottle of water a few days before. didnt get me anywhere though:whistling


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't tried the black Gator paper yet but dont think I will. The red stuff just plain sucks. The velcro looses its grip one the paper warms up and just starts falling off. The norton disks from HD were better, and the HD by me carries 3M pro purple as well.

I would still prefer Klingspor to all others.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

tccoggs said:


> I haven't tried the black Gator paper yet but dont think I will. The red stuff just plain sucks. The velcro looses its grip one the paper warms up and just starts falling off. The norton disks from HD were better, and the HD by me carries 3M pro purple as well.
> 
> I would still prefer Klingspor to all others.


The Black is a whole different sandpaper. The discs stick far better then anything I ever used. My old sander needed a new pad, norton discs would fly off, but the black gator disc stayed put. Just buy a small pack and give them a try, I did, then I bought all the grits in the bulk and keep them in a 5 drawer tower I got from Wal-Mart.

This is an old photo, but you can see the little 5-drawer tower on the shelf. The bigger 3 drawer holds 9x11 sheets of paper.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

if im near a supplier i buy the sia discs... have yet to see klingon or kingspor whatever its called locally.. read about em in fhb last month sounds like their the real deal


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I just picked up a pack of the "hook @ lock" 5" sancing discs. 



First off they feature a universal hole pattern. I dont like it. Did a poor job of collecting the dust compared to a regular 8 hole patern disc.

The hook and loop was strong and stayed strong after several re-applys.

And the abrasives stayed on the discs rather well after a couple minutes of sanding. The cut rate wasn't the best though...

That's my review.

I like Norton better..:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Here they are.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks like you got yourself some radia ply as well...


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I have heard nothing but good about mirka products. A lot of our cabinet guys mention mirka a lot. They have good reviews at amazon.com and seem reasonably priced.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Mirka and the diablo are not even in the same ball park.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I'm a month late to the party, I know. But I use mirka exclusively, even if a local supplier is difficult to find here.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

HD switched to Diablo a couple of weeks ago from Norton. So far, I'm not impressed other then some grits are available in 50 packs, at quite a savings.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> The Black is a whole different sandpaper.


I'll second this, the black discs are a whole different breed from the red ones. They last much longer, and stick quite well.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> I'll second this, the black discs are a whole different breed from the red ones. They last much longer, and stick quite well.


Yeah, the heavy weight paper they use doesn't tear or fray out nearly as fast, the abrasive cuts better for a far longer period of time and the velcro sticks to pads that otherwise throw the norton stuff.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

tccoggs said:


> I haven't tried the black Gator paper yet but dont think I will. The red stuff just plain sucks. The velcro looses its grip one the paper warms up and just starts falling off. The norton disks from HD were better, and the HD by me carries 3M pro purple as well.
> 
> I would still prefer Klingspor to all others.


Just wanted to add something here.

I actually decided to complain to gator about the standard red discs and belts via their website. They responded in under 24 hours to my complaint and promptly shipped out replacement product for what I purchased as well as a bunch of their upgraded G2/Shopsmith brand paper, which is far superior to thier standard red line. In return i agreed to send them back a few sample discs and belt for them to analyse and see if their were indeed quality problems.

I priced the stuff out at Lowes, they sent me over $100 in sandpaper. So while I wasn't impressed with the original purchase Gator/ALI industries did the right thing here and did it fast, so thumbs up in my book. The G2/ShopSmith ceramic stuff definetly cuts faster and lasts longer than the standard stuff.


----------

